# Muella Scale Models fruit stand



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

in case some of you arent familiar with Tom Muellas stuff 


i thought id share


im not affiliated in any way-just a customer 


tom is an artisan who produces white resin kits that are easy to build


he provides the painting instructions and stains to make the resin look like genuine wood


i find that when i mention his line most dont know about it






so heres the fruit stand i built one sat afternoon 






http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/...G_0344.jpg



http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/...G_0349.jpg


dont know how to insert as picture


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I've never heard of Tom Muellas but according to your pictures (this fruitstand and the shop you've build) these are great looking kits. Where can you buy them?
I took the liberty to post the pictures. To insert your pictures from Photobucket, just copy the IMG code (mentioned on Photobucket with the picture you want) and paste it in your post. 

IMG_0344.jpg[/b] 

IMG_0349.jpg[/b] 

(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i]

BTW nice modelling pictures on your Photobucket pages!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well you can google ' muellascalemodels' and either buy from him directly or there are other shops that have carried his line- 






you cannot believe all the cool little stuff he has-


great figures, oil drums, 'dawgs', coke and cigarette machines, work benches , tool and coal shed, etc-rural americana


his stuff really adds a lot of character and detail


all you have to do is paint it-(his checkerboard players are a challenge BUT far nicer than the woodland scenics IMHO- i painted all the red square, then the black, and then to get a nice crisp line in the lines of the board -which is actually a groove, i flowed in diluted black paint to flood the grooves and let it dry-came out nicely)


caboose hobbies has had his line from time to time but seems to have drastically reduced their g scale inventory


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are very nice, but to me IMHO, they are very pricey! Just for a comparison for those of you who don't know, you can find almost anything similar on Colorado Model Structure, and or Larry's G Scale! Larry's is on evil bay but he also has a website listed below. I am not affiliated with either but I have bought from Larry's excellent prices, and service, and I am going to buy some things from Colo Model Structures too down the road!! Regal 

COLORADO MODEL STRUCTURES

Larry G Scale Home Page

P.S. there is a stable and shed on Larry's that looks like it could be converted to a fruit stand too or many other things!! price $8.95 I believe for both pieces!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

price is (and isnt) everything 

i can see both sides. 

    Depending on the conditions of the railroad, and the means of the railroader as well as foreground or background, how often the buildings are damaged or need to be replaced,the type of railroad you have and the amount of detail you are willing to add  -and of course how many builidngs you need!

(in my own experience ive long ago learned that detailing something can cost more than the original item by several times-little cast items, paint, decals, etc can add up to hundreds of dollars EVEN IN N SCALE!) 


personally as time goes by-i prefer a small reasonably detailed scene or building which adds intrigue and interest over larger multi building areas-but then again i alway model rural or small towns  for my large scale narrow gauge (euro and US) -i find that one little area that looks like it could be real-infers activity without actually seeing figures-except those in poses of respose -is what i like




well you know i guess i see toms stuff as art- 

and it is imho, 

limited production 
he is a one man shop in NC , pours his own molds, assembles each kit 
you dont see his stuff very often in any layout 

he builds a prototype model 
then makes the walls roof floors etc, a unitized piece 
for 
casts of super detailed 'museum or display' level models he has built and now offers 

-and i guess the difference to me is not only in the care to detail but the unique look of his line 




his items add to the overall feel and detail i want on my railroad to give it a real character- 


i guess i look at his stuff as a bargain alternative to my buying scale lumber, grant line window and door castings, planning and fitting etc etc to get a fine american style model-






i think the last time i built a very small false front building-really simple flat sloping roof, with 2 doors and 2 windows and a stove pipe stack adn boardwalk and porch type awning/roof canopy -it ran me about $60.00 between parts and wood and paint,and a cast detail or two like some barrels and a broom-and its not weather worthy either


----------

